# Jammed thumb.



## cfr (Dec 13, 2006)

I jammed my thumb punching a few weeks ago, and it still isn't better. Can anyone give any advice to speed up the process?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

cfr said:


> I jammed my thumb punching a few weeks ago, and it still isn't better. Can anyone give any advice to speed up the process?


 
Just time that is all I know


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm with Terry, it's about time.

I jammed my right thumb during a belt test the last week of October and it still isn't right.  It was one of the most painful experiences I've had.  It felt worse than some broken bones I've had.  The first 24 hours I put cold on it for about 15 minutes every hour or so, but your are past that point.  I think you should use it, even if it hurts, but be careful not to overdo it.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2006)

cfr,

is there any bruising?  swelling? do you have full range of motion?

If the answer to these questions is yes and it still hasn't resolved itself, then go and see a doctor.  You could have a slight dislocation or something unresolved that needs taking care of.


----------



## cfr (Dec 13, 2006)

Lisa said:


> cfr,
> 
> is there any bruising? swelling? do you have full range of motion?
> 
> If the answer to these questions is yes and it still hasn't resolved itself, then go and see a doctor. You could have a slight dislocation or something unresolved that needs taking care of.


 

No bruising, no swelling, yes full range of motion.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

Been there, done that, icing it after class makes it feel better, but time is the only thing I know of that will help, maybe it will heal faster if you don't train, but I was never smart enough to stop, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 13, 2006)

ice and ibuprofin regularly will help a lot.

anything to reduce the swelling, even when it doesn't hurt, will drastically reduce your down time on this.

the tissue swells, making the joint stiff, and it aggrivates the injury whenever you hit or bend it.  if the tissue isn't swelling, then you aggrivate the injury less and it heals faster.


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

Good advice already given. 

FWIW, nobody understands the importance of keeping thumbs tightly tucked in like someone who has had to rehabilitate a jammed thumb!


----------

